

How and Why to Block LinkedIn from Accessing Exchange Servers - mmoriarty
http://exchangeserverpro.com/blocking-linkedin-access-to-your-exchange-server-organization/

======
hudibras
This is huge. If your IT department is not blocking LinkedIn from importing
contacts (<http://help.linkedin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5025>), then
you're giving an outside company all your employees' details. My company's GAL
contains names, email addresses, mailing addresses, room numbers, phone
numbers, job titles, organization codes...

------
imperialdrive
just got the link sent around today - wow! how has this not gained more
attention?? bad bad bad linkedin!

